# My small (but growing) flashlight collection.



## Tek3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys. Just wanted to show off my humble collection that I've acquired since being in the military. I've been 'obsessed' with flashlights since I was a kid and it's become a bit of an addiction. I'm sure you all know how it is. Lol. Anyways, this is all that I have as of now. I purchased the JETBeam M1X and RRT-2 Raptor but they haven't arrived yet.

Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Tek3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure if I have to, but maybe I should list what they are. Lol.

L-R: Fenix TA21, Fenix LD20-r4, Quark Tactical AA2, SureFire Kroma, SureFire AZ2, SureFire LX2 Lumamax, Fenix TK10, Quark RGB, Fenix PD30-r4.


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, but I think you should get some pocket and keychain lights as well.. :twothumbs 

haven't seen a TK10 for a long time.


----------



## Tek3 (Sep 30, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> Very nice, but I think you should get some pocket and keychain lights as well.. :twothumbs
> 
> haven't seen a TK10 for a long time.



Yea, I'd like to add a Preon and an E1L/E1B to my collection, but my wife doesn't like it when I spend a lot of money on these lights. Lol. I picked up the AZ2, LX2, M1X, and RRT-2 just this month alone. Around $700 or so. Will definitely add more by Christmas. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Swyguy (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice start to a collection, I am a fan of Fenix.


----------



## webs (Oct 1, 2010)

I would like to see how those flashlight beamshots is.

Because I own the Surefire LX2.lovec


----------



## jiuong (Oct 1, 2010)

Tek3 said:


> my wife doesn't like it when I spend a lot of money on these lights.



Mine too, after some convincing she finally agreed to an annual budget of $2000.00. I had exceeded the budget this year, oh well I guest I will have to start with the budget next year.


----------



## Scuderia (Oct 1, 2010)

that's a great start. believe me there's more to come.:devil:


----------

